# Fluval FX5 Setup



## thelats1981 (15 Mar 2013)

Hi Guys, sure I'll get a response to see how it looks once set up, BUT, hoping for some pointers as early as poss.

New FX5 arrived yesterday, purely to improve flow. have a 190 litre with an aquis 1050. loads of plant melt due to poor co2 distribution.

at this stage would like to try the standard outlet, as I'm no handy andy and dont even have a drill to DIY a spray bar.

question is, what is the best set up for the inlet /outlet. I'm thinking both at one end so that I can get a circular flow, rather than linear/ stream like flow. Any thoughts anyone?

Also, has any one has success with the co2 diffuser next to the inlet rather than reactor. hopefully tank is small enough for this to work.....


----------



## Stu Worrall (15 Mar 2013)

both at one end next to each other on a single unit.  Not tried a diffuser next to an inlet as I usually put it opposite the outflow so it blows the bubbles around and keeps them from surfacing


----------



## thelats1981 (15 Mar 2013)

thanks for reply stu. so, basically have the strainer and the outlet on the left (or right!) with flow going along the width of the tank? would this mean placing the diffuser at the opposite side of the tank, so the flow hits it and pushes it down? there seems to be loads of info suggesting CO2 is better if it comes from the filter outlet....


----------



## Stu Worrall (15 Mar 2013)

yeah basically what youve said. keep the inlet and outlet next to each other and I "think" ive seen on here that it creates a circular flow where it leaves the outlet, across the tank, around the back then curves back int the inlet. obviously once plants and hardscape get in the way everything changes. for instance on my current scape Ive got a massive bit of rock and stone in the way so ive ended up with two filters to push from both directions 

you can just about see the glass in this photo


90x45x45cm planted tank - fully trimmed by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

also worth noting is that spray bars work differently and will produce more flow around the tank top to bottom due to being spread out.

Re the co2 is it a diffuser to put in the tank or one that goes inline wit the pipes?


----------



## thelats1981 (15 Mar 2013)

its one in the tank, cant do inline with the fx5 hoses. not capable of doing a reactor for it either, hoping someone starts manufacturing them and spray bars for the FX5! unbelievable tank by the way, also loved it 'pre trim'!


----------



## Stu Worrall (15 Mar 2013)

ha ha, ta. pre trim looked like Nam!  

might be worth checking with others re the diffuser position.  Ive always gone for opposite (like amano's tanks) as my intakes werent really capable of pulling in the bubbles but you may be able to position yours better.


----------



## Alastair (16 Mar 2013)

thelats1981 said:


> its one in the tank, cant do inline with the fx5 hoses. not capable of doing a reactor for it either, hoping someone starts manufacturing them and spray bars for the FX5! unbelievable tank by the way, also loved it 'pre trim'!



A reactor is very easy to build for the fx5 if you have a look at my signature for a reactor build. 
If not the diffuser placed next to the intake is fine on these as they suck up pretty much all the bubbles. They do occasionally make a swishing sound due to this but its minimal. 
Also you can purchase the tetra tec ex2400 outlet kit which fits fine on the fx5 giving you a nice chunky clear spray bar


----------

